# should i overclock or not??



## prakash.gourav (Oct 5, 2008)

i have a intel i945G/GZ MoBo with intel core 2 duo at 2.0 ghz. Integrated graphics
of 82945g express chipset. Ram = 1024 Mb ddr2-sdram @333 Mhz (hyundai electronics)

I know this is poor configuration but my question is whether i can overclock it or not?
i have never OCed before but researched a bit on net and i will like to oc even if i can 
increase 5% performance change. Plus,if you have any tips for me, plz give mates.


----------



## acewin (Oct 5, 2008)

intel mobo cannot be overclocked that is what everyone says.


----------



## nmenon (Oct 6, 2008)

Overclocking on an Intel mobo is a bit of sticky job from what i've heard so far. I have seen a burn in mode in the bios but I have no idea what it does.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

ORIGINAL INTEL MOBOs >>>>> No OCING


----------



## amitash (Oct 6, 2008)

^^
not true read my post here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442&page=6


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

My 915mobo is totally against it...dunno if it hates Me or Overclocking


----------



## prakash.gourav (Oct 7, 2008)

waiting for more suggestions.....


----------



## amitash (Oct 7, 2008)

Try my method at your own risk here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...t=96442&page=6
Make sure to get the right PLL


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Itz risky..(what am I saying, OCing is alwayz risky)


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 7, 2008)

I would suggest you not to take risk & go for OC, rather wait for some time, and try to look for upgrading options if you feel lack in performance of your current system.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a similar query.
I own a p4 2.0 GHZ proccy on a MSI - PM8M V mobo. Can I overclock on this?
Also I won a *AGP* Zebronics 7300 GT card. Can it be overclocked? Have heard about ntune and rivatuner, but would like to get your responses.


----------



## amitash (Oct 7, 2008)

^ You have an MSI mobo so i think OCing will be supported


----------



## prakash.gourav (Oct 8, 2008)

Overclocking mobo via software is a highly unrecommended thing. I wont like to take risk. Thread closed for me


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Thread closed for me WFT^^???


Give u suggestions not abt thread open and close dude


----------

